# Garage sale gloat and pics!



## jgedde (Aug 9, 2014)

A woman around the corner from me lost her husband several months ago.  They had a machine shop in their barn.  So, for the past few weekends, she's been having a garage sale and selling lots of goodies as she brings them out.  Here was today's score:

a 12x18 Starrett Surface Plate, Pink, with Ledges, Grade A, like new, with no chips, scratches, etc: $25
a box of Reamers, all like new: $1
a Norton "Brake Controlled Truing Device": $3

The surface plate was sitting there for the past few weekends and had no price on it.  So I asked her if it was for sale.  She said sure, "$25 if you can lift it."  I said, "for $25 I will!"

The last thing I thought was some sort of spindle for a tool post grinder that I could use to make my own.  It wasn't til I got it home and looked it up that I learned what it really is...  A device used for truing of diamond and CBN grinding wheels.  A big score since I have a diamond wheel for use on my surface grinder that I use for sharpening carbide end mills.  It needs truing to be sure!

Here are the pics:







Cheers!
John


----------



## Senna (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice score!!

I've been looking for a brake controlled truing device myself but no luck yet at the price I want to pay. Too bad she didn't have two for sale as I'd happily pay you 20x the price you paid for it.)


----------



## middle.road (Aug 9, 2014)

A 12"x18" Pink for $25? - Cool!  

I've got this batch of carbide end mills leftover from an auction that I can send you so that you can test out that Truing Device... :biggrin:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 9, 2014)

nice score!!!!
i feel like a vulture sometimes when i hear of an estate sale or come on to a situation like this.
sometimes people have no idea of the value of some items, some just need the money.

i'm not saying others should ever but, i have gone to the other way and given twice what their asking price was just so i could sleep at night.


----------



## jgedde (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes, I know what you mean Ulma.  I bought a Walker-Turner 16" inch wood and metal cutting bandsaw last summer.  When asked what the owner wanted for it, he said how about $50.  I gave him $150 saying $50 would be stealing it.  The story on the bandsaw and its restoration is here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=15133&highlight=walker+turner

As far as the Norton Brake Controlled Truing Device goes, it's worth significantly more than I paid for it - But, I didn't know it at the time.  I almost left it because I didn't know what it was.  But for $3, I figured it was worth it and be useful for something.  I didn't know it WAS the tool, I thought it was part of something else.

In any case, I've tried the Truing device it does exactly what it's supposed to.  My diamond wheel has never worked better!  I bought the wheel used with my Surface Grinder and it had rounded edges.  That limited its use on small end mills since there would always be a lot of material left to gash out.  It now has nice crisp edges and runs true.  Nothing else I had tried was able to clean up this wheel.  But, man, when I tell you it makes a mess, I mean a mess!  Between the black grit that comes off the truing device and the fine brown dust that comes off the grinding wheel, my SG was a dusty mess when I was done.  This was even with the grinder's dust collection system going! 

John


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice score. I never find any good deals around here.


----------



## Kickstart (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank You, the last time I went to one of these type sales I ended up helping the poor widow price everything with reasonable prices. I just hate to see someone in mourning who doesn't have any idea what items are worth get $crewed.




Ulma Doctor said:


> nice score!!!!
> i feel like a vulture sometimes when i hear of an estate sale or come on to a situation like this.
> sometimes people have no idea of the value of some items, some just need the money.
> 
> i'm not saying others should ever but, i have gone to the other way and given twice what their asking price was just so i could sleep at night.


----------

